# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Cách tháo lắp thay phớt máy bơm nước DONGYIN

## qwerty

Phớt may bom tha tom DONGYIN là một bộ phận quan trọng, bộ phận này có các dụng làm kín và bảo vệ động cơ cũng như giúp chất lỏng không chảy ra ngoài khi có chuyển động tương đối giữa trục và thân máy.

Phớt máy bơm nước DONGYIN nói riêng hoặc các loại máy bơm nước ly tâm nói chung đều có cấu tạo bởi hai mặt đá nhíp đính vào phần động và phần tĩnh của phớt ép kín để lộ ra mặt đá phẳng hình tròn. Phần động là hình trụ côn nhỏ đầu có cao su  ghép song song với trục, phần tĩnh được đính vào khoang chứa phớt có hình dạng tương ứng. Ở giữa là phần bọc cao su để làm kín nhằm giữ được nước. Sau khi ta ghép có 2 mặt đá nhẵn có thể quay quanh nhau mà nước không bị rò rỉ ra ngoài.

Các loại phớt máy bơm nước DONGYIN
Trong quá trình sử dụng, tuổi thọ của Phớt máy bơm nước DONGYIN sẽ giảm đi và hư hỏng. Khi đó cần sửa chữa và thay thế. Dưới đây chúng tôi sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn Cách tháo lắp thay phớt máy bơm nước DONGYIN loại ly tâm trục ngang. Không chỉ riêng các sản phẩm của DONGYIN mà đối với các dòng máy bơm nước khác như máy bơm nước thải, máy bơm giếng khoan các bạn cũng có thể thực hiện tương tự.

Tìm hiểu thêm : máy bơm hỏa tiễn 7 ngựa

1. Chuẩn bị các dụng cụ tháo lắp thay thế phớt máy bơm nước DONGYIN .
 Chuẩn bị các dụng cụ tháo lắp phù hợp đối với từng loại bơm , từng loại phớt như cờ lê, mỏ lết, kìm, tuốc nơ vít…

Nếu bạn còn bỡ ngỡ chưa biết tháo lắp phớt máy bơm DONGYIN như thế nào cho đúng thì bạn có thể tham khảo bản vẽ trong quyển sách hướng dẫn sử dụng bơm hoặc phớt đi kèm trong mỗi sản phẩm, trong đó họ sẽ có bản vẽ cụ thể hoặc hướng dẫn cụ thể từng công đoạn tháo lắp hoặc có thể xem video hướng dẫn tháo lắp của chúng tôi ở cuối bài.

2. Tiến hành tháo lắp, kiểm tra và sửa chữa hoặc thay thế phớt máy bơm nước DONGYIN.
 Sau khi tháo các con ốc, bu lông ở thân máy vừ gỡ phớt ra làm sạch lau chùi từng bộ phận trước khi lắp chúng lại , tránh bui bẩn ở xung quanh .

Kiểm tra độ lêch trục , độ nhám trục ở vị trí lắp phớt .

Dùng chất bôi trơn thoa đều vào trục , o-ring , hốc phần tĩnh ( không dùng dầu nhớt ) , khi lắp nên dùng lực vừa phải tránh tác động mạnh có thể làm vỡ bề mặt chà.

Khi lắp xong có thể dùng tay quay nhẹ bơm không có tiếng chạm cơ khí là được.

Đối với phớt cơ khí loại đôi , đơn lắp ngoài cần chú kết nối ống nước làm mát ( chất làm mát bên ngoài ) đủ áp , lưu lượng phù hợp.

----------

